# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Starting 1 mg a day generic propecia!

## user1991

Hey guys hows it going? Just a little background. I'm 22 years old and don't have much balding in my family. Dad went completely bald when he was 18 and my grandfather from mom has full head of hair (which according to my derm is where most guys can determine their hair future), and grandfather on dad's side also full head of hair. I've always had very thin hair but a good amount of it. I didn't even know I was balding until this year when my awesome and caring gf informed me that she thought I was balding. Honestly, I never cared one bit about my hair and just drowned it every day with shampoo ha, well not funny any more ha. But after looking at some pictures in past 2 years I could tell my temples were receding a bit into i guess a "mature hairline", so i thought. Went to the derm for the first time today and was confirmed for slight thinning on crown and slight receding temples. Fortunately, my doctor recommended generic propecia. After hearing about all the sides, I am still on board with propecia and doing anything and everything to save/grow  my hair :Smile:  Starting tomorrow I will be taking 1 mg of generic propecia for 12 months and will keep this thread updated with pics and thoughts! Wish me luck guys! Peace!

----------


## user1991

sorry also few pics of hair overall. probably gonna cut it tomorrow. Peace!!

----------


## Jcm800

Good luck mate, my hair looks very similar to yours, my loss has been slow and gradual, started at age 27 - i'm 44 now, it still worry's me, and i too am very tempted to start Finasteride to save it..

----------


## user1991

Short update I actually will be taking .5mg a day :Smile:

----------


## user1991

just a short update! been on .5 mg for 4 days. no difference so far, I am very well aware it's only the beginning but ya. 0 side effects and effectiveness on hair. peace!

----------


## BigThinker

Mines just a bit farther than that.

Set your goal to maintain what you have.

----------


## user1991

Will do!! Thanks! :Smile:

----------


## goldbondmafia

hey bud im your age as well , thinking about getting on fin. Are you taking generic finasteride or propecia? Also, where are you buying it?

my hairline looks similar to yours in that last picture you posted.

----------


## user1991

> hey bud im your age as well , thinking about getting on fin. Are you taking generic finasteride or propecia? Also, where are you buying it?
> 
> my hairline looks similar to yours in that last picture you posted.


 
I'm currently taking generic finasteride, saves me a solid 30ish dollars. I went to a derm and got prescribed for it so just the pharmacy here in chicago. I know there are reputable sites, but honestly super sketched about that since the pharmaceutical business has tons and tons of scams ha. Good luck bro! 

Also update: officially one week on finasteride and no sides, no shedding, no improvement as well. But have high hopes and still just living my life!!

----------


## goldbondmafia

> I'm currently taking generic finasteride, saves me a solid 30ish dollars. I went to a derm and got prescribed for it so just the pharmacy here in chicago. I know there are reputable sites, but honestly super sketched about that since the pharmaceutical business has tons and tons of scams ha. Good luck bro! 
> 
> Also update: officially one week on finasteride and no sides, no shedding, no improvement as well. But have high hopes and still just living my life!!


 I just saw my guy this morning he gave me generic finasteride as well. BTW, when I talked to my doctor he warned me of all the sides and mentioned prostate cancer (which I had never heard of before). Did your family doctor in NY say anything about this? Its kind of freaking me out a bit but its probably not the biggest deal.

----------


## BigThinker

> I just saw my guy this morning he gave me generic finasteride as well. BTW, when I talked to my doctor he warned me of all the sides and mentioned prostate cancer (which I had never heard of before). Did your family doctor in NY say anything about this? Its kind of freaking me out a bit but its probably not the biggest deal.


 He's just doing his job, which is to be informative and transparent about all possible outcomes.  The numbers say _reported_ side effects are rare.

I hadn't heard the prostate bit either.  It's a bit counter-intuitive actually.

----------


## user1991

> I just saw my guy this morning he gave me generic finasteride as well. BTW, when I talked to my doctor he warned me of all the sides and mentioned prostate cancer (which I had never heard of before). Did your family doctor in NY say anything about this? Its kind of freaking me out a bit but its probably not the biggest deal.


 Ya I was told the exact same thing. My first doctor in Chicago straight up sat me down for like 30 minutes and told me EVERYTHING to propecia and it's sides and it's rareness and the age range between when it happens and such and such. After him saying all that he said after being in this business for 35 years, he still recommends propecia. He said and i quote "it's a miracle drug". Regarding the prostate cancer he said that he hasn't heard any cases of propecia being the sole cause of prostate cancer and mentioned a whole bunch of stuff I barely understood, but ultimately said that I shouldn't even worry about it, but as a doctor, it's his job just to inform his patients and give his educated opinion. But ya honestly I am taking all these warnings with great care and if I notice something out of the usual I'll keep everyone posted. It's been a week and a day and still nothing so I dont have much to say yet  :Frown:  but soon! Wish you the best of luck dude!! Peace!

----------


## goldbondmafia

> Ya I was told the exact same thing. My first doctor in Chicago straight up sat me down for like 30 minutes and told me EVERYTHING to propecia and it's sides and it's rareness and the age range between when it happens and such and such. After him saying all that he said after being in this business for 35 years, he still recommends propecia. He said and i quote "it's a miracle drug". Regarding the prostate cancer he said that he hasn't heard any cases of propecia being the sole cause of prostate cancer and mentioned a whole bunch of stuff I barely understood, but ultimately said that I shouldn't even worry about it, but as a doctor, it's his job just to inform his patients and give his educated opinion. But ya honestly I am taking all these warnings with great care and if I notice something out of the usual I'll keep everyone posted. It's been a week and a day and still nothing so I dont have much to say yet  but soon! Wish you the best of luck dude!! Peace!


 thanks bud good luck as well. Today is my first day .5mg too !!!! Honestly don't even care about all these potential sides anymore just gonna live normally

----------


## user1991

> thanks bud good luck as well. Today is my first day .5mg too !!!! Honestly don't even care about all these potential sides anymore just gonna live normally


 Congrats dude! That's exactly how I feel! Honestly since I've started fin, i've started feeling confident and not worried cause I know I'm at least taking precautions for my hair  :Smile:  

Also another update: Still no side effects! Also started taking 5mg of biotin once a day  :Smile:  Peace guys!

----------


## drybone

I have been on fin for 4 months now. My side effects were few and disappeared after a few weeks. Everyone is different and if I ever had a SEVERE side effect, I would have discontinued immediately and seen my doctor. 

So just keep an eye on it. Chances are 96% you wont have any major side effects.  :Smile:

----------


## goldbondmafia

> Congrats dude! That's exactly how I feel! Honestly since I've started fin, i've started feeling confident and not worried cause I know I'm at least taking precautions for my hair  
> 
> Also another update: Still no side effects! Also started taking 5mg of biotin once a day  Peace guys!


 Do you ever think you will go up to 1mg? I am getting back into lifting weights and am thinking I might up it to 1mg in a week or two. BTW I took biotin in the past, it didn't help really in hair thickness it just grew my hair a lot faster. You will notice your nails growing quick too, I usually keep some around if I get a bad haircut lol

----------


## user1991

> Do you ever think you will go up to 1mg? I am getting back into lifting weights and am thinking I might up it to 1mg in a week or two. BTW I took biotin in the past, it didn't help really in hair thickness it just grew my hair a lot faster. You will notice your nails growing quick too, I usually keep some around if I get a bad haircut lol


 Honestly, I'm a day away from two weeks and have 0 side effects, which was one reason i was doing .5, so i think after one more week or so i'm gonna bump it up to 1 mg. Still not too sure though, and honestly been wanting to add 5% minox foam. I originally wanted to just take fin and see it's effects alone but honestly I'm pretty willing to just do them both at same time and take them maybe for life or till i just don't want to anymore. I mean it's like brushing your teeth in the morning and night, just adding like 5 minutes more for minox foam right? But idk honestly haha. But i'll definitely post on here IF i do decide to add or change something up  :Smile: 

2 week update: No sides, no shedding...yet, no loss i think, and no improvement I think. I am taking 4 pictures of my hairline at the end of each week so hopefully after a year, I'll be able to differentiate something  :Smile:  Unfortunately, I have pretty longish hair so can't tell, but I'm planning on cutting it super short when I get back from a trip with some friends  :Smile:  Peace guys!!

----------


## KateLeFeb

I've heard the thing about prostate cancer as well.. does anyone have any further info relating to this?

----------


## user1991

Hey guys! Just a short update: officially 3 weeks on generic fin! Ummm still 0 side effects! but i haven't seen any anything new with hair or shedding, i think this is a mental thing but my hair does feel better but who knows ha? Also have a question. I was wondering if any one knows if taking whey protein could potentially effect hair loss or propecia? Thanks! Peace guys!

----------


## rhon

> I've heard the thing about prostate cancer as well.. does anyone have any further info relating to this?


 Propecia Does Not Increase Prostate Cancer Risk According to Chief Medical Officer of The American Cancer Society

http://www.thebaldtruth.com/hair-los...e-cancer-risk/

----------


## clockrepellent

Finasteride actually prevents prostate cancer....the primary reason for an association with prostate cancer is the reduction of the prostate size and PSA test values, makes any preliminary prostate cancer less likely to be detected, and therefore the cancer is detected later, at a higher grade...Have to tell your physician you are on finasteride so they can take this into account when assessing your PSA test and prostate digital exam

----------


## goldbondmafia

> Hey guys! Just a short update: officially 3 weeks on generic fin! Ummm still 0 side effects! but i haven't seen any anything new with hair or shedding, i think this is a mental thing but my hair does feel better but who knows ha? Also have a question. I was wondering if any one knows if taking whey protein could potentially effect hair loss or propecia? Thanks! Peace guys!


 Nope whey won't affect hair loss. I used to use it regularly then on and off. Just avoid creatine cause that raises DHT levels.

----------


## user1991

> Nope whey won't affect hair loss. I used to use it regularly then on and off. Just avoid creatine cause that raises DHT levels.


 sweet thanks!! Ya i've been using hydro whey protein from gnc so just wondering if maybe it was doing something since its been 3 weeks and no sides , maybe just lucked out  :Smile:

----------


## goldbondmafia

> sweet thanks!! Ya i've been using hydro whey protein from gnc so just wondering if maybe it was doing something since its been 3 weeks and no sides , maybe just lucked out


 If your in the states you can buy whey online at bodybuilding.com and even including shipping you'll save a shiiton of money. GNC is known for ridiculously high prices.

BTW, if I were you Id avoid hydro whey (compared to regular whey) :
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...7759203&page=1
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...3066453&page=1

----------


## user1991

Ya I usually get it online for cheaper :Smile:  ha nah man it's all about the hydro whey, been using it for over a year now and have had great results for a leaner built. Unless it can mess up my hair then I'm done! Haha

----------


## user1991

Well today was the day....crazy massive shedding. Still nothing noticeable, but when I showered, a shit ton of hair was all over my hands :Frown:  Now we wait for what i hope is some decent results...Peace guys!

----------


## Aames

> Well today was the day....crazy massive shedding. Still nothing noticeable, but when I showered, a shit ton of hair was all over my hands Now we wait for what i hope is some decent results...Peace guys!


 Relax, brah. It's only been a month. Your hair still looks great when it is dry and styled. If I saw you IRL with your hair styled two years ago, I would never have guessed that you were balding. I say two years ago because now I am a trained hawk that can spot out the slightest hint of balding on anyone that I come across. I've had to stop myself several times from telling coworkers, friends, and others to get on fin ASAP.

----------


## user1991

> Relax, brah. It's only been a month. Your hair still looks great when it is dry and styled. If I saw you IRL with your hair styled two years ago, I would never have guessed that you were balding. I say two years ago because now I am a trained hawk that can spot out the slightest hint of balding on anyone that I come across. I've had to stop myself several times from telling coworkers, friends, and others to get on fin ASAP.


 Thanks, ya that's one of the reasons i'm keeping it long. I know, honestly, this month FLEW by! I guess it's good though cause I hear you usually see the side effects the first month and if u don't, you should be good? :Smile:  But we shall see...knock on wood.
Also I'm heading to vegas with some college friends for a 2 weeks so when I get back will do an update with some pics of the hair!! Peace guys!!

----------


## goldbondmafia

> Well today was the day....crazy massive shedding. Still nothing noticeable, but when I showered, a shit ton of hair was all over my hands Now we wait for what i hope is some decent results...Peace guys!


 how many hairs would you say? when mine is wet I usually run my hand through and get like 2-5. Never occurred before fin I don't think.

Im only two weeks in on 1 mg and noticed a few more hairs shedding than usual, although it could be a mental thing since im sort of looking for hairs you know?

----------


## user1991

Hey guys been a while just a little update! Started taking 1 mg propecia two weeks ago and still not much of a difference I see. Other than that everything is still functioning in my body. I have some new pics but my hair has gotten long so idk how I'm doing growth wise...but I have some pictures I'm posting in a bit :Smile:  peace guys!!

----------


## user1991

For some reason I can only post one pic at a time on ipad sorry!

----------


## user1991

Actually got compliments on hairstyle in Vegas, which boasted my morale whoo!!

----------


## user1991

Hey guys! Been only a week since last update but just a quick question. I'm going either tomorrow or day after to cut my hair short and was wondering what's everyones take on concealers? When i have long hair, i feel more covered overall but i think once i cut my hair short it'll look thin. Only reason why i haven't cut my hair short yet. I'm also going to get my hair cut like Josh Duhamel, i think it would look best for my specific thinning? But we'll see  :Smile:  Thanks for any advice guys! Peace!

----------


## user1991

Hey guys had a quick question. Any help would be beneficial! :Smile:  so I noticed that when I part my hair I'm starting to see my scalp much more! :Frown:  based off of this decent quality picture, what would u guys think? Thanks guys! Peace!

----------


## BigThinker

At 5 months on fin my part is worse than baseline.  Worse than it would be without?  I don't know.  Just got to stay the course, even when it's painful.  We're going bald without fin for sure, so no reason to jump ship over some shedding.

----------


## goldbondmafia

> At 5 months on fin my part is worse than baseline.  Worse than it would be without?  I don't know.  Just got to stay the course, even when it's painful.  We're going bald without fin for sure, so no reason to jump ship over some shedding.


 do you have baseline and current pics?

----------


## BigThinker

> do you have baseline and current pics?


 Yeah, here's my fin log: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...t=11220&page=9

The new picture of my hair parted doesn't do it much justice, because the part is crooked (was too lazy to re-take) and my hair slightly longer I think.

My  hairline is starkly worse, but I've known that this whole time.  In fact, I've pretty much given up on my hairline; time to be a "mature" male.

At 6 months I'm going to replicate all of my baseline pics to near perfection.

----------


## BigThinker

> Actually got compliments on hairstyle in Vegas, which boasted my morale whoo!!


 


> Actually got compliments on hairstyle in Vegas, which boasted my morale whoo!!


 Lookin' dapper as hell, son.  Dig your look.

Are those Ray-Ban 5154s?  Bet you're rockin' Sperrys too.

But yeah, your hair does look good, and that's quite similar to how I styled it when I had a lot of it.  That's mainly why it hurts so much to watch the hairline go.

----------


## user1991

> At 5 months on fin my part is worse than baseline.  Worse than it would be without?  I don't know.  Just got to stay the course, even when it's painful.  We're going bald without fin for sure, so no reason to jump ship over some shedding.


 True dat, ya i'm sticking on it regardless of what happens. Just never noticed how clearly i could see my scalp when i part my hair...But im getting a haircut in a few hours so i'll update with some new short hair pics :Smile: 

@BigThinker haha thanks bro! ya i was rockin the sperry's too. They're the ray ban clubmasters, freaking love them!

----------


## user1991

Here's just an update with my ipad in same mirror with same lighting. Sorry in advanced for all the multiple single posts....don't know if that's allowed but sorry! Here we go!

----------


## user1991

Btw this is all with wet hair, sorry didnt get any dry ones...

----------


## user1991

Another

----------


## user1991

Again :Smile:

----------


## user1991

...again sorry for this

----------


## user1991

And done :Smile:

----------


## user1991

Nvm sorry now done, wanted to show a close up of temples. As you can see I still don't think any improvements but at least I know I'm helping my hair ultimately :Smile:  peace guys!

----------


## user1991

Hey guys almost 3 months on fin! So far, I'm eh. Pro's, still no side effects and i think my shedding has finally ended! Con's, I had a serious shed on crown I think... Anyways here's some pictures!

----------


## user1991

Hey guys! Just a quick update, tomorrow is 4 months on generic propecia and honestly been going great! Just to recap:
-first few days slight pain in testes; gone after like 5 days
-first month not much happened
-second month had a shed, which was a decent amount
-3rd month not much happened
-4th month is where i had a slight problem i think. I've been busy with school so didn't have much time to work out, and i thought I was developing slight gyno so been on .5 mg of propecia for a month while working out like crazy. After a month I think i was just getting fat lol  :Smile:  so tomorrow i'm gonna hop back onto a 1 mg of propecia. Other than that my hairline is doing good, not sure about regrowth, haven't been paying attention to it really which definitely helps! Will put up some pictures sometime tomorrow to compare. Peace!

ALSO! added Biotin to regimen in start of 3rd month 5 mg a day.

----------


## Sequencer

> Hey guys! Just a quick update, tomorrow is 4 months on generic propecia and honestly been going great! Just to recap:
> -first few days slight pain in testes; gone after like 5 days
> -first month not much happened
> -second month had a shed, which was a decent amount
> -3rd month not much happened
> -4th month is where i had a slight problem i think. I've been busy with school so didn't have much time to work out, and i thought I was developing slight gyno so been on .5 mg of propecia for a month while working out like crazy. After a month I think i was just getting fat lol  so tomorrow i'm gonna hop back onto a 1 mg of propecia. Other than that my hairline is doing good, not sure about regrowth, haven't been paying attention to it really which definitely helps! Will put up some pictures sometime tomorrow to compare. Peace!
> 
> ALSO! added Biotin to regimen in start of 3rd month 5 mg a day.


 Loving the updates mate. Keep up the good work.

Just started fin myself. Bit scared but it's worth the risk I think. I hear so many good things about the stuff.

I'm just taking fin and doing my usual weekly excersises. Nothing extra. Would you recommend anything else?

I use normal standard shampoos and no gel / wax for styling. Just a anti frizz cream (minimal, less than a pea size) to calm it down for the day.

Cheers.

----------


## user1991

> Loving the updates mate. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Just started fin myself. Bit scared but it's worth the risk I think. I hear so many good things about the stuff.
> 
> I'm just taking fin and doing my usual weekly excersises. Nothing extra. Would you recommend anything else?
> 
> I use normal standard shampoos and no gel / wax for styling. Just a anti frizz cream (minimal, less than a pea size) to calm it down for the day.
> 
> Cheers.


 Hey dude! Ya man, honestly the hardest step of the entire process is the first step. Once you decide to take fin, I seriously think it gets better :Smile:  hated the idea of being scared and thinking about what to do. Definitely relieves some stress. Anyways, I'm no veteran like some of the other guys on here but the best thing for me was too just never miss a dose and just live your life. Ya as for shampoo and stuff, I've been using head and shoulders original and Pantene conditioner. I try to only wash it twice a week and use fructose styling gel :Smile:  wish u the best of luck amigo! Lemme know u have any other questions! Peace!

----------


## Artista

*Hi User1991~ my fellow Chicagoan!!*
How are you and how is it going with the Fin' ?
I see that you started using generic Finasteride 3 months ahead of me.
I too take the generic form from 'Dr. Reddy's Laboratories'.
Ive done a lot of research on  Reddy's Finasteride.
There have been no major issues with this generic Fin'.
Are you taking the same generic med'?
Your here in* Chicago* too,,what part bro?  
Our weather is back up again ,wont be long before it goes back down.
lol-Chicago Weather ya gotta love it. :Mad:

----------


## user1991

> *Hi User1991~ my fellow Chicagoan!!*
> How are you and how is it going with the Fin' ?
> I see that you started using generic Finasteride 3 months ahead of me.
> I too take the generic form from 'Dr. Reddy's Laboratories'.
> Ive done a lot of research on  Reddy's Finasteride.
> There have been no major issues with this generic Fin'.
> Are you taking the same generic med'?
> Your here in* Chicago* too,,what part bro?  
> Our weather is back up again ,wont be long before it goes back down.
> lol-Chicago Weather ya gotta love it.


 Hey dude! Ya been on dr. Reddy's for 4 months yesterday. So far no complaints! I feel for u dude, but fortunately I go to school out in California so I get to miss out on those brutal winters ha. I'm from LP. Good luck with the fin dude! Peace!

----------


## user1991

Hey guys! So I promised some pics but was quite busy, so here are some pics. Sorry in advanced cause I'm doing this on my ipad and it only allows me one picture at a time.

----------


## user1991

The next few are pics of hair a bit greasy, since I try not to wash my hair so much.

----------


## user1991

Again sorry.

----------


## user1991

Another

----------


## user1991

.

----------


## user1991

The next few are just my styling to hide it. I think it does a decent job

----------


## user1991

Two more sorry ha

----------


## user1991

And done! I'll continue to keep u guys posted, peace!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Your hair is bad ass.  Some recession, but still looks good.  Do what you need to do to try to keep it.

----------


## Artista

Hi *User1991
*
I agree with *Notcoolanymore*, Your hair looks great my friend.
I seem to have some minor improvement already.
No 'sides' from it to this day.
By the way I love the LP area ,always did. Im a proud _Chicagoan_.

----------


## user1991

> Your hair is bad ass.  Some recession, but still looks good.  Do what you need to do to try to keep it.


 Thanks bro, ya I'm doing my best!


@artista thanks dude! Ya I've lived in LP my whole life, there's nothing else like it!

----------


## dguru

> Thanks bro, ya I'm doing my best!
> 
> 
> @artista thanks dude! Ya I've lived in LP my whole life, there's nothing else like it!


 Hey man, i am in an identical boat to you almost! in fact i think i am on month 9, i feel since i started propecia that the crown thinned more and shedding took place, didn't really notice any regrowth, currently having a month off because of slight gyno. i hear its good to have a break every now and then anyway, keep up the posts they are really informative to me as we are the same age. thank you and good luck

----------


## user1991

Hey guys just a question and update. 

1. Creeping up on 6 months! And I have super tiny baby sprouts that are on my hairline!! Literally invisible unless really up close though so....ya.
2. I wanted your guys opinion on something. When I washed my hair in the sink (which I do once a week just to see exactly how much I'm shedding) I noticed a solid amount of hairs, but they seemed short and thick and my hair is pretty long so based off this pick can I get your opinions? Thanks guys!


P.s. Will be posting pic of sprouts on hairline tomorrow :Smile:  peace guys!

----------


## user1991

Idk if you guys can see it well or not...but lemme know! Peace!

----------


## spacepiston

I think your hair has improved, though like mine, you had hardly any problem to begin with.  It pays to act quick I'm sure. I just wish I didn't have side effects...  My side effects aren't bad enough to stop just yet, not for the perceived benefit :Wink:

----------


## gldngamer

> Idk if you guys can see it well or not...but lemme know! Peace!


  haha man, i do the same thing like you with the shed thing in my bathroom, btw how much do you shed on a daily basis . I am on month 5 or so and im still shedding so much, after towel drying there's hair littered over the bathroom..ughh!

----------


## user1991

> I think your hair has improved, though like mine, you had hardly any problem to begin with.  It pays to act quick I'm sure. I just wish I didn't have side effects...  My side effects aren't bad enough to stop just yet, not for the perceived benefit


 Thanks dude that means a lot! Ya I'm overall happy with my propecia experience, so far of course. Dang I'm sorry to here that amigo. What effects are u getting?

@gldngamer haha I know it's a terrible habit cause I do my best to not think of it but it's just so I can have a general perspective I guess. Eh hard to tell, I'm definitely shedding constantly and also having hairs all over my towel and such, but like u see in that picture (my bad for terrible quality) that's about as much as I shed in the shower. Which is just about the only time I truly see a decent amount if hair falling.

----------


## Artista

Hey there *User1991* 
Im closing in on my 4th month now using *'Dr Reddys' Finasteride* 
I am confident that* it is* doing something positive now.
I cant wait to see what my scalp will look like at the 6 month mark. 
Being that I am a NW5 I wouldnt say that I am excited about it just yet.
I am excited about being an upcoming phase test patient of *Dr. Wesley's* new procedure though!
That will be at the beginning of Springtime 2014.
User1991, the current weather conditions here in Chicago,IL  is definitely something you 'dont miss' right now -I agree. lol. 
*My heart goes out to the people of Washington, Illinois*

----------


## user1991

Finally got around to taking some pics of the hairline. Lemme know what u guys think! Sadly again I can only update one by one....peace guys!

----------


## user1991

Other side

----------


## user1991

Next one

----------


## user1991

Almost done

----------


## user1991

So close

----------


## user1991

Done. Thanks guys!

----------


## Dan26

Lookin good brother!

Just me, or is your hair darker now?

----------


## user1991

> Lookin good brother!
> 
> Just me, or is your hair darker now?


 Thanks dude! Ha it's cause my hair was wet and I put some gel in it, it's still same color though.

----------


## inspects

> Hey guys! Just a short update: officially 3 weeks on generic fin! Ummm still 0 side effects! but i haven't seen any anything new with hair or shedding, i think this is a mental thing but my hair does feel better but who knows ha? Also have a question. I was wondering if any one knows if taking whey protein could potentially effect hair loss or propecia? Thanks! Peace guys!


 It took me about 8 months to notice a significant difference, it works, no sides here either, 1-mg per day.

----------


## user1991

Hey guys! I seriously can't believe it's already been 7 months, man it flew by fast that's awesome! Just wanted to shoot you guys some pics with an update. So far I feel like my hair is still the same but maybe losing density on my hairline. One of the pics below shows it pretty well (when i wake up from a nap haha) but ya let me know what you guys think. Take care guys! Peace!

----------


## user1991

Hey guys! Been a while since my last update but just wanted to post some pictures! After the couple months, I've realized that my right temple has receeded significantly more than my right. I think the propecia is holding my left temple. Hopefully it gets better. Peace Guys

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Hey guys! Been a while since my last update but just wanted to post some pictures! After the couple months, I've realized that my right temple has receeded significantly more than my right. I think the propecia is holding my left temple. Hopefully it gets better. Peace Guys


 Working at Dr. Cole's office, I see a lot of patients who appear to be having success using Propecia/Avodart.  Out patient today in his thirties has excellent hair and has been using Propecia for about seven years.  His brother is bald and our patient is seeing us today to fill in some thinning in the crown.  He has practically no recession.   His mother's father was bald, so he may have just been the fortunate recipient of the better hair gene.  He told me there is no other major hair loss in his family.  I believe Propecia and Avodart do help.  Our patient today mentioned feeling a minor lack of energy as a possible side, but that's it.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## user1991

> Working at Dr. Cole's office, I see a lot of patients who appear to be having success using Propecia/Avodart.  Out patient today in his thirties has excellent hair and has been using Propecia for about seven years.  His brother is bald and our patient is seeing us today to fill in some thinning in the crown.  He has practically no recession.   His mother's father was bald, so he may have just been the fortunate recipient of the better hair gene.  He told me there is no other major hair loss in his family.  I believe Propecia and Avodart do help.  Our patient today mentioned feeling a minor lack of energy as a possible side, but that's it.
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> forhair.com
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1070 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> Phone 678-566-1011
> email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> ...


 
Umm okay?  Well anyways just wanted to let everyone know that I'm creepin on 9 months of being in propecia and it really flew by fast. Couple things I wanted to mention is that 1. Had some small shedding during the process which was expected 2. Never had any problems regarding my boys below the belt 3. I did feel like I was gaining some flab on my chest but it turns out I was just getting fat cause I stopped working out haha 4. Throughout 9 months I think I missed like 2 doses. 

Just wanted to give my piece on propecia. I intend on taking it for another 5 months to hopefully see optimal results and if not I may add romaine or something else to fight hair loss. Hope my info helps you guys! Peace!

----------


## goldbondmafia

hey bud hows it going, are you thinking of adding in minox or dut?

----------


## user1991

> hey bud hows it going, are you thinking of adding in minox or dut?


 Hey dude, it's been going great! I just noticed I neglected this site for so long. I've been mad busy with graduating and moving in with the girlfriend it's been a mess! 
Updates: To be honest I haven't been paying attention to my hair at all, i guess that's good. But holy crap!!! It's been a year officially today, i think haha. Overall, been satisfied with results. Not much of a change, I guess that either means it didn't work or it's been helping me from not losing more hair. Either way I'm satisfied and don't intend on adding anything to the regime. I simply don't have time to be constantly worrying about my hair. Luckily, I have the best barber out here in Cali so i'm overall happy. I'll upload some pictures tomorrow. Thanks for the support everyone! Peace!

----------


## user1991

Also my mistake...I didn't start until May 30th so not quite a month but here are the updated pictures! Let me know if you have any questions or comments. Thanks!

----------


## Artista

Hi *User1991*
"To be honest I haven't been paying attention to my hair at all, i guess that's good"
That is actually a very good thing for you to do. 
The old phrase  *'Patience is a virtue'*  is prevalent when it comes to our hair and the application of Fin'.
User' your head of hair is great.*  Finasteride* may very well be keeping your hair intact.  The density in mine is  coming along quite well. Ive been on Finasteride for approx 10 months now.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Hi *User1991*
> "To be honest I haven't been paying attention to my hair at all, i guess that's good"
> That is actually a very good thing for you to do. 
> The old phrase  *'Patience is a virtue'*  is prevalent when it comes to our hair and the application of Fin'.
> User' your head of hair is great.*  Finasteride* may very well be keeping your hair intact.  The density in mine is  coming along quite well. Ive been on Finasteride for approx 10 months now.


 Artista:
Have you posted photos?  I have to say, I'm impressed with the results most men get while on Propecia.  We have a patient in today who tried Propecia for a while but stopped because of sexual sides.  I suggested he try again with a smaller dose.

Most men past 25 aren't up to speed 100% of the time with or without Propecia/Avodart.  Now a new gal friend that wants it 6 hours straight could motivate a man to blame any lack of performance on the meds.   :Smile: 

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice

----------


## Artista

Hi Chuck..I have yet to post before and after photos..
I think that I will at the one year mark. :Confused:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I look forward to seeing your pics.  I think I will wait for the one year mark for my next update too.

----------


## user1991

> Hi *User1991*
> "To be honest I haven't been paying attention to my hair at all, i guess that's good"
> That is actually a very good thing for you to do. 
> The old phrase  *'Patience is a virtue'*  is prevalent when it comes to our hair and the application of Fin'.
> User' your head of hair is great.*  Finasteride* may very well be keeping your hair intact.  The density in mine is  coming along quite well. Ive been on Finasteride for approx 10 months now.


 Thanks dude! Means a lot. Ya it helps to just stay busy and be active. It's pretty crazy a year went by already honestly, flew by! Good luck dude, wish you the best of luck as well!

----------


## goldbondmafia

hey man hows your progress coming along? you still taking 0.5mg fin or did you up it to 1mg?

----------


## user1991

> hey man hows your progress coming along? you still taking 0.5mg fin or did you up it to 1mg?


 Hey man! It's going well! I've actually been on 1mg of fin the past year...it's actually been a year and 2 months now! I haven't upped the dose because I've been pretty happy with how it's coming along. I'm really not worried about it anymore, but I continue to take 1mg every night before bed. My dermatologist actually took several pictures of my hairline the day before I started taking propecia and I'm going back in 2 weeks because I'm curious what he has to say and compare. I'll post up some pictures tomorrow! Hope ya'll are doing great with your hair! Peace!

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Hey man! It's going well! I've actually been on 1mg of fin the past year...it's actually been a year and 2 months now! I haven't upped the dose because I've been pretty happy with how it's coming along. I'm really not worried about it anymore, but I continue to take 1mg every night before bed. My dermatologist actually took several pictures of my hairline the day before I started taking propecia and I'm going back in 2 weeks because I'm curious what he has to say and compare. I'll post up some pictures tomorrow! Hope ya'll are doing great with your hair! Peace!


 You appear to have a decent head of hair in the photos but a good head of hair in your early twenties really doesn't mean a whole lot. Your mother's father not being bald definitely works in your favor.  My brother had a great head of hair until he was 28 but we both got nailed from both sides of the family. Good you got on Propecia and I believe far better treatments are only a few years away.  There's just too much research and it's approaching the point where at least a preventive cure will be very obvious. 

_35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant 1070 Powers Place Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice. Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck_

----------


## user1991

> You appear to have a decent head of hair in the photos but a good head of hair in your early twenties really doesn't mean a whole lot. Your mother's father not being bald definitely works in your favor.  My brother had a great head of hair until he was 28 but we both got nailed from both sides of the family. Good you got on Propecia and I believe far better treatments are only a few years away.  There's just too much research and it's approaching the point where at least a preventive cure will be very obvious. 
> 
> _35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant 1070 Powers Place Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice. Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck_


 Oh I'm totally aware! Hopefully everything works out but if it doesn't I'm not going to let it ruin my life. It's just hair after all  :Smile:  obviously I'd rather have it but it's up to the genes now haha.

----------


## user1991

Here are the pictures I promised! Cut my hair pretty short for the summer....it was just too damn hot haha.

----------


## user1991

Hey guys! Just wanted to write some final thoughts. After about a year of 1mg propecia I decided to hop off of it. It's been two months without propecia and I've literally seen no difference....kind of weird but pretty glad! I stopped because it was getting pricey and really not worth it anymore. I was extremely fortunate to not have any side effects at all throughout the process and none after stopping as well. I simply stopped worrying about my hair, I dont know how or why, but I'm so glad haha! Take care guys! Peace!

----------


## user1991

Hey guys! It's been quite a while since i've been on here but just randomly thought about this site and figured I'd give my two cents on my hair loss experience. Since I've quit propecia not only have I been saving a crap ton of money but I noticed that I actually haven't had any difference in my hair loss progression (from what I can tell). I did notice that I literally have stopped shedding nearly as much as I did while I was on propecia and although that may or may not be a good thing, it gives me a more peace of mind for some reason haha. Well hope ya'll are doing great and if anyone has any questions feel free to lemme know! Peace!

----------

